# Basement renovations involving steel studs



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

I finished my whole basement about three years ago using stud,track and furring channel. Greatest thing since sliced bread!! The only thing, I found out too late that there's a crimper to attach the stud to the track. Would've saved untold grief!

As far as the cabinetry is concerned, Where I hung cabinetry for the entertainment center and kitchen, I used plywood attached to the studs. Then anywhere I shot a screw through the cabinet, I was home! I also ran a 6" high band of CCA plywood at floor level, and taped it into the finished drywall above. It made it much easier to run trim, and If I took on water (high water table), I was covered. It turned out about a year later, we had terrible rain for about a week straight! The CCA ply saved my  !!!


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

BTW, you'll want to use stainless steel, bugle head fine thread screws. If you're gonna attach wood of any kind, it's a good idea to pre-drill with a counter-sink bit first. The wood will make the threads tear out of the steel.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

frankbarry said:


> Our house has a finished basement,(drywall over steel studs). Is there a secret to working with these as far as locating them in the wall and what type of screws would be used to attach cupboards, shelves etc to interior walls. The last time I tried to put a closet in getting a piece of wood attached wasa *&^%$#@
> Is there any other precautions that one should take for this project.
> Any assistance would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Frank


There is not much that you can do if the walls are already enclosed, which they sound like they are.

As far as attaching cupboards. Plywood is a solid method, but it is normally installed, between the steel studs -BEFORE the drywall goes up. 

If you are going to install your cupboards over the drywall, you might want to consider using adhesives on the backside of the cuppard. The first thing you should do is locate the steel studs (Steel studs are 1-1/4" wide as opposed to 2x4 lumber studs that are 1-1/2" in width).
Use finished screws to install the cupboards, inserting them at least every 16"....making sure that you are "hitting" the steel studs.

Another option is to cut plywood to the same dimensions of the cupboard. Install over the drywall. You can use adhesives and fine-fhread drywall screws. Attach the cupboard to the plywood, then..... install basecap, or other molding, around the exterior of the cupboard to hide the plywood edges.

As far as attaching the baseboard, the fastener to use is called a "Trim-head screw". No need to use the stainless variety for steel. The "Blued" work fine:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1355&cs=1

What ever fasteners that you use to install anything into a steel stud...always make sure that you are using a "FINE-THREAD" pattern of screw (not course thread), or the screw will usually "strip-out" it's hole .... in the steel.


----------

